# Droid 3 call recorder



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Jus recently got this phone n I wanna add a call recorder.. I've searched the market n haven't really found anything tht works.. most of em won't even playback what it supposedly recorded.. any suggestions would b appreciated thanx n advance

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you have a locked bootloader on your phone. That means that you can't install a patched kernel, which is required for call recording.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

MIUI allows for call recording, and I would think that Cyanogen also allows for this.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> MIUI allows for call recording, and I would think that Cyanogen also allows for this.


I'm still trying 2 get the sbf file so tht if I soft brick this I can repair 2 new..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

